# Big Plugs in Jersey?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I just put a post in the general forum about using big plugs south of Montauk. Any of you guys ever use those 2 or 3 oz dannys, pencils or swimmers in the Jersey surf with any success?

Thanks,


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

They work really well.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wish Santa brought more to me to use.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*You know his number*

All ya gotta do is call. He gave ya some before.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Give me them white danny boy swimmers, work every time...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

them to like Salt said.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

when the fish are around thay work fine.
key word is when cause i sure as chit did not find any this year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I hear ya*

WHEN is the keyword for sure.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

This season really blew for the fall run!! If that is what you wanna call it. Hope the Spring run is on time and not late again.


----------

